# new to FreeBSD



## golpemortal (Aug 18, 2012)

My system is HP pavillion HPE 460z and I don't know if FreeBSD support my system specially my videocard Radeon HD  5450.

Any one has FreeBSD installed on the same system as mine?

Thanks guys.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 18, 2012)

Latest Radeons that are supported are 4xxx if I recall correctly, someone correct if my data is too old.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 18, 2012)

Take a look at the various related thread on the freebsd-x11 mailing list. In your case, someone posted the same question:
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/RE-DRI-for-Radeon-HD5450-on-FreeBSD-9-0-td5508073.html#a5508665


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 18, 2012)

ok but will freedbsd run on this ssytem with a generic video driver?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.  X output will be unaccelerated and it may not support the higher resolutions available on the monitor.


----------



## golpemortal (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks wblock@


----------

